# #UberMOMENTUM | Uber drivers to get cheaper gas with new fuel cards



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2015/06/09/uber...ial&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

I have a better idea... Raise the Fares!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

_"The company said Tuesday that it is offering its Partner Fuel Card nationwide to drivers who perform more than 200 rides a month. 
Drivers who use the card at Exxon or Mobile gas stations can potentially save up to $0.15 per gallon on a maximum of $200 spent each week, based on where they refuel. They can also use the card at non-Exxon or Mobile gas stations and save at least 1.5% off each transaction, so long as that service station takes MasterCard."_

Let's assume that qualifying Drivers buy average of 100 gallons per month. *That's an avg. savings of $4.50 - $15 per month.*

And oh btw, at least in Chicago, Exxon-Mobil stations are at least ¢10/gallon more expensive than even other branded gas stations.

David Richter, Uber SVP for Strategic Initiatives is in charge of #UberMOMENTUM Rewards. Please let him know what you think. (@davidrichter): https://twitter.com/davidrichter?s=09


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Exxon is way over priced. Work something out with QT and we'll be talkin


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't about the rest of the country but by me paying with a card is at least a dime higher per gallon than cash.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Let's assume that qualifying Drivers buy average of 100 gallons per month. *That's an avg. savings of $4.50 - $15 per month.*
> 
> And oh btw, at least in Chicago, Exxon-Mobil stations are at least ¢10/gallon more expensive than even other branded gas stations.
> 
> David Richter, Uber SVP for Strategic Initiatives is in charge of #UberMOMENTUM Rewards. Please let him know what you think. (@davidrichter): https://twitter.com/davidrichter?s=09


WHOA! I THINK YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING! BUT that guy only has 1500 followers. Travis Buddy has 83,000 followers. Let's tweet to Travis to RAISE the Fares!


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I don't about the rest of the country but by me paying with a card is at least a dime higher per gallon than cash.


In Phoenix is the same price 99.9% of the time, BUT Exxon is more expensive than other places. So yes I get ".10 off" which would put me at the same price..... Or continue chopping at Frys and get up to a $1/gallon off average priced gas


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> WHOA! I THINK YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING! BUT that guy only has 1500 followers. Travis Buddy has 83,000 followers. Let's tweet to Travis to RAISE the Fares!


I'd interacted with travisk multiple times on Twitter.









But he'd had enough of my truth telling that he finally blocked me earlier this year.









But that doesn't deter me from shaming TravisK & his underlings when a chance presents itself:
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...eterans-on-this-forum.3732/page-7#post-274747







*


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I'd interacted with travisk multiple times on Twitter.
> View attachment 8267
> 
> 
> ...


And don't let that deter you from encouraging others to interact with him on Twitter!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes. Raise the fares. Raise the minimum fare, especially in Chicago ($2.70). Stop sending the requests 10+ minutes away. Stop hiring new drivers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

average savings of only $15/month?
well $15 is > 0. I'll say that much
but from outside looking in, 15cents off per gallon looks good through the window


----------



## brokenbricks (Oct 8, 2014)

at first glance this looks okay, at least for me. mobil is the closest gas station to my house, and it's also already the cheapest. having it automatically deducted from my uber account is a nice feature too....i don't know how much i'll actually use the card but it's good that there's another option for gas payments


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I just looked at it in the uber website. It looks like it's basically a credit card and you can use it anywhere you want and they take it out of your pay every week


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> I just looked at it in the uber website. It looks like it's basically a credit card and you can use it anywhere you want and they take it out of your pay every week


Santander folks will line up, they have already proven to be bad with credit now they can buy whatever they want and uber it away!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> I just looked at it in the uber website. It looks like it's basically a credit card and you can use it anywhere you want and they take it out of your pay every week


Oh Really!
My warning radar just went on full alert! Uber was being chronically remiss in remitting payments to Santander, w/ Drivers incurring late fees from Santander. The problem was so bad that even bottom of the barrel Santander walked away from it's Uber partnership!


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Meh. I probably wouldn't use it anyways other than to make it easier to track expenses.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Get a Costco Amex Card for business and you save 4% or get a Sam's club MasterCard and save 5% ,so the Uber Card is really not a big deal and you are forced to go to Exon only


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ulf said:


> forced to go to Exon only


Exxon/Mobil


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Still not a better deal


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Another perk that's not a perk.

We don't have many Mobil gas stations left here. Because they are all high prices and no one uses them.

I get more from Ralph's and vons when I buy grocers. .20 a gallon at shell and chevron. And you can find gas at those stations that's competitive with the market.

I ordered the card. But it's worthless at up to .15 a gallon discount at mobil. Love the play on words, up too


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In CA download the free Gas Guru app (it probably works in other states too). It will tell you where the least expensive gas near you is located. Sometimes a difference of .60 just blocks from each other. 

Costco is usually the best price around here, but not always.


----------

